
Copyright Making Sure That MTV Remains an Irrelevant Relic - caution
https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20200511/11291844477/copyright-making-sure-that-mtv-remains-irrelevant-relic-rather-than-cultural-icon.shtml
======
oneiftwo
It's tragic to see how Music TeleVision was destroyed by vapid
commercialization. A cultural icon was forced to blandify all of its content
to appeal to the most common denominator and switch completely to totally
unrelated genres in pursuit of viewership.

A microcosm of the decay of our culture. It's hard to have any kind of
vibrance in a socioeconomic system which optimizes for efficiency and growth
if the actors are not operating in good faith. No one seems to care about
brands or images or building companies anymore - everything is purely margin
driven and I blame MBA style thinking for eroding American culture and
replacing it with conglomeritic corporate standins.

